# Ork Chimera (finished!)



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Here it is! I decided to give it a Cadian-ish paintjob...

Front:










Left side/top:










Back:










Here's a couple size comparisons between all my ork tanks so far as well:



















Including the deffrolla, the battlewagon is actually just a bit longer than a Baneblade.:biggrin:
My next tank will probably be an open topped battlewagon made out of a Landraider for my meganobz, so stay tuned! Anyway, comments are always appreciated! :victory:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that is pretty sweet! Amazing modeling work, have some rep! Keep up the good work, love the battlewagon too!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

excellent work. I always figured that no matter how good a kit GW puts out, the looted stuff will always look waaaaaaaaaay cooler.

cant wait to see your next model


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Loving it! well executed!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------

